# Basic Pencil drawing tricks



## duvart (May 6, 2021)

hello everyone, I am new here but I started to draw 12 years ago and now I'm a Professional artist 
I have seen many beginners struggling to get better at it but I am ready to share some tips from my expérience... 
PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED


----------

